# Why Be An Amritdhari ?



## deepniec (Oct 17, 2010)

Sat Shri Akal to all, 

Transition from a Sikh to Khalsa  

My story starts like this..3 years ago, i was a Sikh like u, who had  fear whether he can follow Rehet-Maryaada or not after becoming  Amritdhari??? 
Then on 6th Feb 2007 at 11 pm divine thing happened, while i was  sitting alone in my room and was thinking about Amrit...a ray of light  entered in my eyes, and suddenly i stood up and asked myself a question  "Mr Deepinder Singh, do you know your death, if not then how can u be  sure that u will take Amrit after some years ??? " And my friend, this  question changed my life....  

The very next week on 14th Feb 2007, by God's grace i became  Amritdhari.... preferred Amrit over my Valentine Day out wid friends....  And i now consider it too be best decision of my life by God's grace... 

When i came back home, my family was speechless, i showed them  Kirpan, my mother started crying with joy....(I still have the  recordings of those sweetest moments of my life) Three and a half years  have passed as an Amritdhari..and i have not regretted even for a  second, My internal life (my soul) has changed for good, but my external  life (my family, friends and career) still remains the same. 

The point is if u have doubt whether to take Khande Bate d Pahul or  not...then answer is "Yes!! you should become Amritdhari as soon as  possible"... Because, Rabb has done kirpa on you to atleast think in  this direction. See, Amrit chakkana is not certificate that from now u  are 100% pure, its a way of life, where u have started the journey to be  pure Khalsa" 

Amrit is a way of life, your commitment to yourself, your  announcement to the world that for you, your identity is more important  than your life. 

And your fear, that you may not do anything wrong after taking  Amrit, see we all are human beings, and rabb will forgive us if we do  something unintentionally wrong after becoming Amritdhari.  

So, what are you waiting for !!... Life is very short... 

And if u think of becoming Amritdhari...Then dis is the time to become Amritdhari... 
As hum kal ho na ho (We don't know how much is our life)... 
That's y make most of it now, increase ur Amrit Life as much as possible!!!! 

It feels gr88 wen u wake up in morning and sleep at night as a child of our Gurus  

Don't wait...Just Chakk It...


----------



## deepniec (Oct 17, 2010)

YouTube        - Are you ready to be Amritdhari?.. Read my story


----------

